# What Do U Think About This Type Of Guy



## Ahsan (Sep 28, 2003)

HI
   I M 15 YRS OLD 6"1' 130 LBS.
SHOULDER GIRTH
   41"
CHEST 
37"
BICEPS
     11"
WAIST
26.5
NOW PLZ SEND UR SUGGESTIONS

ISNT HE A SEXY GUY OR NOT.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 28, 2003)

wtf

hotornot.com is that way -------->


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 28, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## odin52 (Sep 28, 2003)

what kind of car do you drive? Oh wait....nevermind


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2003)

only someone from over seas....sigh


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> HI
> I M 15 YRS OLD 6"1' 130 LBS.
> SHOULDER GIRTH
> ...



sounds like a bean poll!


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

I need a pic!  NOT!!


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 28, 2003)

bean pole stfu 
those are almost my specs.... well not really since im only 5'8"

BUT STILL SHORT GUYS CAN BE IN THE GAME TOO lol

edit: wait n/m i thought it said chest was 41 which is what i got... and i didnt see the 11" biceps either haha n/m


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2003)

It has nothing to do with being short, you will notice he is 6'1" anyway. There are 5'6" and 5'7" guys on this board.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 29, 2003)

ok
thx fr rply
u guys 
but can any one suggest me that i cannot do chinups
at all even 1 rep
what should i do


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2003)

Try harder... You can use a reverse grip for awhile, if you can safely use a chair underneath the bar you can do some forced reps regular pullups.

Dont forget heavy back rows.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 1, 2003)

ok thx mudge.  can i do it with close grip, with reversegrip,.i do it presently about 5-10 reps of close grip. i was asking from u ediots that this guy is ecto or meso.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 1, 2003)

ok thx mudge.  can i do it with close grip, with reversegrip,.i do it presently about 5-10 reps of close grip.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> i was asking from u ediots that this guy is ecto or meso.




You are most certainly an ectomorph, however you never asked that anywhere in this thread.

You can do the grip any way you like but eventuall youre going to "have to" use a wide pronated standard grip.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

i mean 2 say that i  gained 20 lbs in 2 months so how can i ecto.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

i mean 2 say that i gained 20 lbs in 2 months so how can i ecto.
mudge or anyone plz rplyyyyyyy


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

hello anybdy thrrrr


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 3, 2003)

Are you telling us that you used to be 6'1'' and only 110 lbs?  

Holy crap.  

That would make your BMI 14.6.  That's the lowest I have EVER seen.  

To even get into the healthy range you need to gain ANOTHER 20 lbs.  Yikes.  I'd say show us pics but I have a feeling you would look like Shawn Bradley when he first joined the NBA.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

yes now i m 130 lbs i m ecto or meso plz rply anyone
i dont ve any pic of mine


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> You are most certainly an ectomorph


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 3, 2003)

whats BMI 14.6??????
and can anyone send me a pic of shawn bradely


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> i mean 2 say that i  gained 20 lbs in 2 months so how can i ecto.



I could probably eat 20 pounds in a week, its from what you eat but obviously you were either eating like a mouse before or else you have a very fast metabolism like an ectomorph.

I have seen a few mesomorphs in my life and they are big naturally and often somewhat lean as well, I weigh alot more than you naturally and I'm not a mesomorph.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 3, 2003)

can someone describe what an ectomorph/mesomorph is in DETAIL?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2003)

Ectomorph - An individual having a lean, slightly muscular body build in which tissues derived from the embryonic ectoderm predominate

Mesomorph - An individual with a robust, muscular body build caused by the predominance of structures developed from the embryonic mesodermal layer.

I'm certainly not predominantly mesomorphic in any way much less a guy who gained weight from 115 pounds? Its not a put down but wake up here bro. I am only an inch taller and would have to eat almost nothing to get under 210-215 pounds. As long as you continue to gain 'good' weight keep eating how you are.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 4, 2003)

hi,
wats this "embryonic ectoderm predominate"
and "embryonic mesodermal layer "


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2003)

Ectomorph - SKINNY
Mesomorph - Naturally muscular


----------



## Monolith (Oct 4, 2003)

So... whats a guy who's neither?   "Naturally fat"?

Or as some like to call it... "computer nerd syndrome"?  Sitting in front of the computer all day eating cheesepuffs and soda... not exactly muscular, and definitely not skinny.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2003)

Ahsan,

EAT! You sound malnourished and I'm sorry to say "you is ecto".


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2003)

Ecto/endo/meso

Endomorphic
Of or relating to an endomorph. 
Created through endomorphism.

http://www.bartleby.com/59/17/ectomorphend.html


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 5, 2003)

ok thx u guyz
i ll send my pic to the post 
i m not sure but  it ll change ur mind


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2003)

ECTOMORPH: 
Naturally thinner build and bone structure, higher metabolism, lower bodyfat, must work to gain weight, long body.

MESOMORPH: 
Naturally athletic build, no trouble gaining strength or building a good figure, square body. 

ENDOMORPH: 
Naturally larger build and bone structure, lower metabolism, higher bodyfat, can gain weight easily, rounder body. 

Fact is, most people are a combination of two somatypes.  I for instance am most closely a endomorph, but believe it or not, have some ectomorphic traits as well.  My forearms, wrists and ankles are not large as they would be with a pure endo, and although I can gain weight easily, I need to work hard to gain solid muscle.

I'm throwing you a bone here  , maybe you're a ecto-meso.  Bottom line is ... who cares? Train hard, EAT and EAT more.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 7, 2003)

hi
 jersey paul i cares what i m cuz it is necessary 2 know for anyone one who is doin weight lifting so that he can fix his own diet and training stragety.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 7, 2003)

sorry guyz my pic is too big and it cant b attach 
sorry
iz there any other way i can send u my pics.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2003)

You can shrink them with www.irfanview.com by recompressing them/changing the dimensions of the picture. Try to save them as JPG which is much better file size than BMP.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 7, 2003)

but how can i change my pic's format
i mean from bmp to jpg


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2003)

When you open it in the program, go to FILE > SAVE AS and then change the format in the drop down box. On some Windows systems MS Paint will do this for you under FILE > SAVE AS.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 8, 2003)

well heres my pic


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 8, 2003)

now reply me qiuckly


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

You are an ectomorph!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> .... well not really since im only 5'8"
> 
> BUT STILL SHORT GUYS CAN BE IN THE GAME TOO lol



you're taller than me.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2003)

The last mesomorphic type person I knew I used to work with, 5'9" 205 pounds about 12% bodyfat, didn't lift a damn thing.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> now reply me qiuckly


u sure are demanding....


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 8, 2003)

i think u need to gain big time....try eating u do eat right?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2003)

Unfortunately he is young and says food is expensive.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

Got Milk?


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 8, 2003)

im in the same boat.... my parents make weird vegetable stews and other beany things so i just eat tons of whatever they make and then throw in the shakes for the latter part of the day 

hm thats very interesting.... not that anyone cares but im prolly a mix of ecto-meso cuz i have a very muscular build but im also very skinny (6.5 inch wrists --> 11.5 inch forarms lol )with an ultra high metabolism

but its cool, work with what ya got right....?

Oh a question that gets asked from me all the time is "Who has it easier to achieve the same muscular figure in equal conditions.... the skinny guy or the "chubby" guy?"

Anyone know??


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> Oh a question that gets asked from me all the time is "Who has it easier to achieve the same muscular figure in equal conditions.... the skinny guy or the "chubby" guy?"



Explain the question in depth first. As far as raw muscle fat guys are almost always going to have it easier, as well as strength. Overweight people however will often have a wide hip and waist structure, but likewise very often may have very wide shoulders.

Milk will definitely put the weight on me, so if you can do that I'd give it a go. I used to drink about a gallon a day when I was a kid.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 11, 2003)

OH U GUYZ U R TALIKNG TO EACHOTHER JUST TELL ME THAT WHETHER I M ECTO OR MESO HER IS  MY ANOTHER PIC


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i think u need to gain big time....try eating u do eat right?



 

*by eating he means eat real food! not water biscuits and rice cakes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> OH U GUYZ U R TALIKNG TO EACHOTHER JUST TELL ME THAT WHETHER I M ECTO OR MESO HER IS  MY ANOTHER PIC



ECTO.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 11, 2003)

but man how can i b ecto since i gaind 20 lbs in 2 months. i wanna tell u guyz some thing very secret that fr about 6 or 7 yrs i use 2 eat like a mouse


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

Anybody can gain weight if you eat it dude it doesn't matter how skinny you are, one example I use often is a 137 pound guy who is just below 300 pounds. He consumes no less than 7,000 calories a day.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> i wanna tell u guyz some thing very secret that fr about 6 or 7 yrs i use 2 eat like a mouse



I dont think its a secret, 2 of my good Japanese friends were 6-6'1" and between 114-125 pounds or so depending on the time of year, I dont see how they could have gotten much skinnier at all. They would eat say a single slice of pizza for lunch, probably 2-3 meals a day average, I would guess them to be around the 1200 calorie mark or something pathetically low.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 11, 2003)

it said somewhere that if you wanna gain weight you gotta eat 18-20 times your body weight in calories... doesnt that seem a little low?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> but man how can i b ecto since i gaind 20 lbs in 2 months. i wanna tell u guyz some thing very secret that fr about 6 or 7 yrs i use 2 eat like a mouse



oh my days!

* a ecto eats like a mouse... he is skinny as hell!

~ you eat like a mouse... your skinny as hell!

* a ecto all of a sudden stops eating like a mouse and eats like a human... he puts on around 20lbs because he is now eating more!

~ you stop eating like a mouse and start eating more... you put on some weight!

so what you put on a bit of weight after you stopped your anerexic habits.... you still an ectomorph dipshit!

why are you so obsessed with being a meso? you are blatenly queer, go find a meso and ask him to marry you

you need to go write a letter to father christmas and maybe he will give you some magic sweets to turn you into a meso, try it... it might work!

here is a secret.... you wanna get big?? you need to turn off your computer, go buy some food, and eat it

just eat, fuck the gym man you ain't got time! you gotta eat! eat! eat!

get 15 hours eat a day, 8 hours sleep and 1 hour to do some push-ups and sit on the toilet

good luck


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

shit this is funny


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> oh my days!
> 
> you are blatenly queer


oh shit.....i could not have put it any better myself


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Unfortunately he is young and says food is expensive.


poor baby...try living in California


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> poor baby...try living in California



Actually I dont spend that much on food


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> it said somewhere that if you wanna gain weight you gotta eat 18-20 times your body weight in calories... doesnt that seem a little low?



Not for me, 20x my bodyweight would put me 4240 calories, but blanket statements like this are worthless because everyones metabolism and activity levels are different. I would bloat up wickedly quick with that kind of intake, I maintain my weight with a mere 2300-2400 calories a day.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> OH U GUYZ U R TALIKNG TO EACHOTHER JUST TELL ME THAT WHETHER I M ECTO OR MESO HER IS  MY ANOTHER PIC




Do you want to be a meso that bad if I say yes you are a Meso would you quit asking the same questions.  I am sorry little guy, but you seem to be an ectomorph, but you're only 15 you still have several years of major changes coming and might fill out really well.  For now eat alot and lift heavy with compound movements like deadlifts and squats.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 11, 2003)

im 144 pounds with a metabolism faster than a japanese bullet train.... and 3000 probably still isnt even enough for me.  Its kinda cool tho cuz i got these shakes that have 1046 calories and 50 grams of protein


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_He consumes no less than 7,000 calories a day.



 ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

No real pig eating, genuine food. Olive oil is a religion for him. For the people he trains that are similar, if they "need" to have ice cream his rule of thumb is get the protein in first, then eat whatever you want. Problem with that can end up being those types of pig out foods tend to keep one from eating properly the rest of the day unless in moderation. If I drop an 1800 calorie pizza down me, I am not hungry for hours on end afterwards.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 12, 2003)

hi 
 manicilion is that so, until i become about 20 yr old man without working out it could change my bodytype cuz i ve heard that also, the real  bodytype one can emphasize is at the age  around 18-20 yrs. 
ST240  U R  144 lbsand how much o l d u  r , i think u told me u r 18 yr oldso if u r 18 yr old and weigh only 144 so i m 130 and m 15 yr old. my weight iz not that bad as compared from u. but there iz a disadvantage i ve i m 6'1". at that height i must weigh around 150 that will make me better. my point iz that if  u can b meso so y not i.!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Actually I dont spend that much on food


i was talking about the cost of living in california..not the food specifically


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> my weight iz not that bad as compared from u. but there iz a disadvantage i ve i m 6'1".



so you dissin tall people now?

ever heard of shaq?

man he'd eat you as an appitiser for his mid-night snack

your attitude sucks kid! why can't you be like.... ''shit i'm skinny, i wanna get bigger, give me some advice?''... instead your like.... ''why am i not a MESO?? why do you call me ecto when everyone else calls me meso?, i've gained 2 pounds! i must be a MESO! i'm 6ft1 and 90lbs, thats better than all my mates! am i a meso??..." i haven't read 1 from you without you meantioning that M word!

its just getting annoying, i think others would agree you sound stupid, you don't take advice or listen to what ppl on here say to you

i got no respect for you, you'll never be a meso, you'll never be big

the best advice that anyone can give you is: 

give up bodybuilding!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> poor baby...try living in California


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2003)

I've decipered his gibberish and now I know what he is trying to say.  He is scared that he will not get muscular which he thinks is the same as mesomorph.  

Ahsan for the last time,
You can get muscles and look more meso-like if you eat and lift.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> oh my days!
> 
> * a ecto eats like a mouse... he is skinny as hell!
> ...



I think this is the funniest thing I have read on this board ever.  Props to you.  It made me fart I laughed so hard.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> but there iz a disadvantage i ve i m 6'1". at that height i must weigh around 150 that will make me better. my point iz that if  u can b meso so y not i.!!!



I've said before, I'm 6'2" and it would be very hard for me to eat myslf under 210-215 pounds, I dont eat very much at all and I maintain 212-215 pounds right now, and I am NOT a mesomorph.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I think this is the funniest thing I have read on this board ever.  Props to you.  It made me fart I laughed so hard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Not for me, 20x my bodyweight would put me 4240 calories, but blanket statements like this are worthless because everyones metabolism and activity levels are different. I would bloat up wickedly quick with that kind of intake, I maintain my weight with a mere 2300-2400 calories a day.



I'm glad you said this Mudge.  I see recommendations all the time to go with 15 kcal per lb of bodyweight to maintain, and 18 kcal to bulk.  I'm 6'1" and 218 lbs.  Holy crap, if I ate 4,000 calories a day I would pork up in no time!  2,500 to maintain is more like it for me, with 2,100 to cut.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 13, 2003)

christ guys.... i do upwards of 3800 and i still dont bulk up... god damn metabolism.... but i know tons of ppl who would kill for mine so i wont complain.... yet.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I think this is the funniest thing I have read on this board ever.  Props to you.  It made me fart I laughed so hard.



hahahahha
     hahaha young d that is some funny shit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> christ guys.... i do upwards of 3800 and i still dont bulk up... god damn metabolism.... but i know tons of ppl who would kill for mine so i wont complain.... yet.



Don't know how old Mudge is, but I'm 47.  Wait until you're my age ST and see if still don't bulk on 3,800


----------



## moon (Oct 15, 2003)

here i am ..an ecto
but i don't care...and who cares?
~ i won't look down on my wrists...i keep my muscles stiff
~my chests were flat...and another 4 more inches in a month is what i get
~my tights looked small...now they have only a few flaws
~both arms were skinny...now they r bulgy
~where were my abs???..oh yahoo! now i see what i have ...
~i had to knock the weight scale just to notice my weight....now it is 140 straight!!!!

 though exaggerated...i will stick to bodybuilding...at least i am burning the foods..


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> Don't know how old Mudge is, but I'm 47.  Wait until you're my age ST and see if still don't bulk on 3,800



27, doesn't take many calories for me to gain weight, but my "natural" weight if I eat even a regular 3 meals a day is around 215 pounds.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> I'm glad you said this Mudge.  I see recommendations all the time to go with 15 kcal per lb of bodyweight to maintain, and 18 kcal to bulk.  I'm 6'1" and 218 lbs.  Holy crap, if I ate 4,000 calories a day I would pork up in no time!  2,500 to maintain is more like it for me, with 2,100 to cut.



Yep, with my metabolism and desk job, it doesn't take much for me to gain weight. I am going to carefully bulk up this time to see if I can maintain a reasonable bodyfat level, and will keep track of total calories this time. Last time I was on a see-food diet, if I wanted ice cream I had ice cream. If I wanted pizza I had pizza, going to try to be more carefull this time


----------



## moon (Oct 15, 2003)

mudge have a wide back...is it vell cut ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

To me I have cuts certainly compared to previously, my back has probably improved the most as it was lagging some time ago. I have a pic at home showing some delt definition, overall right now it is the waist that is the only thing being stubborn for me. I have pretty good leg definition and arm/chest/back (again for me anyway) but my numbers add up to around 13.5% bodyfat. For me this is fairly lean, but its a far cry from 10% which would be nice.


----------



## moon (Oct 15, 2003)

wide back covers wide waist?? i am killing lats and this would be the last solution for 29 waist


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2003)

50" chest and 37" waist  so not the best of numbers, 37" is damn small for me these days believe me. I have been down to 34.5" though years ago, when I was under 200 pounds. I am not someone who is naturally lean.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 15, 2003)

damn i wish i was a lil more big boned


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 28, 2004)

Had to bring this thread back to life. Pure Comedy.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> i mean 2 say that i gained 20 lbs in 2 months so how can i ecto.
> mudge or anyone plz rplyyyyyyy



I suggest you stop posting and just read to conserve energy ! 

holly cow..you used to be 6'1 and 110 lbs.  how in the hell does that happen ?  

did you grow like 2' over night or something ?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> HI
> I M 15 YRS OLD 6"1' 130 LBS. ISNT HE A SEXY GUY OR NOT.


You're gay... From that description, you should be in Ripley's believe or not..


----------



## Du (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> HI
> I M 15 YRS OLD 6"1' 130 LBS.
> SHOULDER GIRTH 41"
> CHEST 37"
> ...







http://www.ebaumsworld.com/forumfun/gay13.jpg


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 28, 2004)

Shit, this thread is a year old..


----------



## Du (Oct 28, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Shit, this thread is a year old..


Its ok, worth digging up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya! I was looking back in time and couldnt resist to pull this puppy out of the closet!


----------



## motiv8ed (Oct 28, 2004)

*Lol*

thx for that


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the funniest threads ever, and guess what Ahsan has returned!!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 19, 2006)

I knew it....Ashs-man is gay!!!!


----------



## rex (Sep 20, 2006)

wat a funny thread, doesnt beat the guy who had upper case words and spoke philosophically and was bisexual, He was scared of showing everyone how "big" he was. Honestly, the net is the gateway to meet some wierd fuckers.

LOLZ, cheers for diggin this up...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2009)

Man Saturday night digging up old threads.........maybe its my new hobby?  sure gave me a good lol.


----------



## Elson (Jan 25, 2009)

damn you are underweight man - if that is you anyways

start eating and hit the gym


----------



## Elson (Jan 25, 2009)

lol wow so much for reading dates


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder what he looks like now...


----------

